# Saw 2 does fighting today



## GoRving (Dec 1, 2010)

This afternoon, before dark, I was sitting in some broomstraw on the edge of a field, and out came 4 does. Not long after they came out, one started messing with another, and they both stood-up with ears laid back, and started boxing each other with their hooves. The noise was actually loud with their hooves hitting each other, like a "clacking" sound. No bucks came out, but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 1, 2010)

yea those big does go at it all the time in my back yard, they hit eachother pretty damn hard, sometimes they get along though


----------

